# Eddycove and Eddymull



## Roger Jordan

I would be very grateful to hear from anyone who could provide me with the identity of the proposed builders of EDDYCOVE (A205) and EDDYMULL (A287), which were ordered in 1951 and were cancelled in either 1952 or 1953 (sources disagree on this). I would also be interested to learn if either of these contracts got as far as keel laying.
Roger Jordan


----------



## albert.s.i

i remember 3 admirality smal tankers biult at blyth one was called eddy rock im not sure about the others. albert.s.i


----------



## Roger Jordan

Thanks for that Albert.
There were 8 Eddys completed, of which two were built at Blyth, namely EDDYROCK and EDDYNESS. If you remember three that were associated with Blyth, I suppose that one of the two cancelled contracts could have been originally placed at that shipyard.
Regards
Roger


----------

